# Hello *wave*



## gaby

Hello *waves* I'm new here. My husband and i have just started ttc :D

The lovely bexxie told me about this forum :wink:


----------



## bexxie

Hi gaby,

glad you found us,it is lovely here and so friendly, The owner wobbles is lovely but I think she is poorley at the mo so may be on tomorrow (get better soon char)

Bex


----------



## gaby

Thanks for introducing me to this forum bex, it looks great :hugs:


----------



## Suz

:yipee: :hi: Welcome Gaby!!!!


----------



## gaby

Thanks suz! :hugs:


----------



## Yvonne

Hey gaby, welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## gaby

Heya Yvonne :wave:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey gaby, welcome to Baby and Bump!


----------



## gaby

Thanks Arcanegirl :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoes

hello! good luck with ttc huni x x x


----------



## gaby

thanks twinkletoes :hugs:


----------



## Tootsie

Hello **waves** Welcome to the Forum :D


----------



## Wobbles

bexxie said:

> Hi gaby,
> 
> glad you found us,it is lovely here and so friendly, The owner wobbles is lovely but I think she is poorley at the mo so may be on tomorrow (get better soon char)
> 
> Bex

I'm here sneezing & pee'ing :rofl:

Hi Gaby 

Welcome to BabyandBump - Good luck TTC I'm sure I'll catch you more in the TTC mad room :lol: 

:dance:


----------



## gaby

:wave: thanks tootsie :hugs:

Thanks wobbles :hugs: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lauz_1601

hi welcome to baby and bump, good luck ttc hope you get a BFP soon :D


----------



## KX

Hi Gaby. Welcome to the forum :D 

Good luck TTC xxx


----------



## gaby

thanks kx and lauz :hugs:


----------



## Jo

Hiya hun :D


----------



## gaby

heya jo :D


----------



## LynnieH

Welcome gaby!!


----------



## gaby

thanks lynnie :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

Hi gaby welcome to the forum. Hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## gaby

thanks Mummy2twoplusbump :hugs:


----------



## Tam

Hello gaby! :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a speedy BFP! x


----------



## gaby

hehe, thanks tam :hugs:


----------



## stephlw25

Welcome to the forum! :)


----------



## gaby

thanks :D :hugs:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-6.gifhttps://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/41.gif

Welcome to BnB,

Get UR Hubby on here too we need more men to keep the women in check!

There's a Men's Room for him to winge, chat etc but need more men to help us out.


----------



## gaby

hahaha, he's not a forums person.


----------

